# clexane application site not coagulating?



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Hello there,

I've been taking daily clexane injections (40mg) daily for about 20wks now due to mthfr hetero. I took one this morning and just realised that the site is still bleeding (flesh blood oozing) more than 12hrs later.. I just took my vitamins but skipped taking baby aspirin and also omega 3. Should I skip my clexane injection tomorrow morning as well. I'm currently abroad and will only be able to talk to my midwife or consultant on Monday morning.. Could you give me any advice in the meantime please?
Thanks, Gx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it a significant flow of blood or just a mild ooze? Probable that you have hit a larger capillary on injecting and just taking longer to fully clot. This can happen with Clexane. Has it significantly bruised? Or do you have any other signs of unusal bleeding? I wouldn't stop the clexane without speaking to your consultant first unless you think you have any other significant or serious bruising. The injection site form today should stop eventually. Do make sure that you avoid using this exact site for a good few days though to allow it time to settle and heal properly.


----------



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Thank you Mazv!
It was a mild (but constant) ooze but it has stopped now and the bruise is actually much smaller than some of the others I already have. I have no other signs of problem (like nose bleedings etc). Sometimes when I have the injection it does bleed for a few minutes but it was the first time that it did after more than 12hrs and it freaked me a bit.. Thanks again for reassuring me, just taking my daily clexane injection again now!
G xxxx


----------

